# 411 On A Generator



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I am looking into a generator for the 30frk-s sydney we are picking up soon. It has a 15000 btu ac unit on it would a honda eu3000 be big enough to run this unit? The Honda dealer say's it has a output of 3300 watts for 15 seconds and is not sure of the ac's needs. I do not believe the sales people have the knowledge that is required to answer this so I know someone out here has run into this problem and has the answer!


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

jandb said:


> I am looking into a generator for the 30frk-s sydney we are picking up soon. It has a 15000 btu ac unit on it would a honda eu3000 be big enough to run this unit? The Honda dealer say's it has a output of 3300 watts for 15 seconds and is not sure of the ac's needs. I do not believe the sales people have the knowledge that is required to answer this so I know someone out here has run into this problem and has the answer!
> [snapback]46420[/snapback]​


From what I've been reading,I don't think it will be big enough. I have a 13500 btu unit and I'm getting at least a 3500 watt maybe even a 4500watt. I want to put it under my tonue cover when traveling. I need to find one that is only 20" tall to get it under the rear rail.


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

jandb said:


> it would a honda eu3000 be big enough to run this unit? The Honda dealer say's it has a output of 3300 watts for 15 seconds and is not sure of the ac's needs[snapback]46420[/snapback]​


Check out the honda website. You will find that the 3000 has a 25amp output and the 2000 has a 16.7amp output.

I have just recently researched this. Some think the 3000 is big enough. This concerns me b/c I know that while you can run on less than 30amps, you may be running at a low voltage which, I understand, is detrimental to many appliances. Beings my camper is designed to run on 30amp service, I'd prefer two 2000's linked together over one 3000. This will give over 33amps. Also, for me, it is easier to move two 2000's weighing 46 pounds each than one 3000 weighing 134. If you don't have to load and unload it then this is not a problem.

I only have one 2000 right now, and this is sufficient for keeping the battery charged and running a few things. But, if I ever start camping where it is hot and there are no hookups, I will get the second one and tie them together to run my AC along with other stuff.

BTW, you don't have to have a $230. gizmo to link two 2000's together. Check out this neat link. .


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This was one reason I went with the Yamaha 3000iSEB. It draws extra power from the battery so things don't trip when they start up. The Yamaha also included things that Honda charged extra for; wheels & 12v charge cable. In most cases the 3000 is enough, but if anything else is running you may flip the protector.


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This was one reason I went with the Yamaha 3000iSEB. It draws extra power from the battery so things don't trip when they start up. The Yamaha also included things that Honda charged extra for; wheels & 12v charge cable. In most cases the 3000 is enough, but if anything else is running you may flip the protector.
> [snapback]46444[/snapback]​


But is it heavy like the Honda 3000?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes both run about 150#, that weight is due to components and the shielding that keeps it quiet.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Somebody mentioned Chinese knock-offs in another thread that were about 1/3 the price of the Honda. Anybody got more info - like brands?

I'm the kind of guy that would probably take my chances of having to replace the inferior product sooner than the Honda but still come out ahead.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Somebody mentioned Chinese knock-offs in another thread that were about 1/3 the price of the Honda. Anybody got more info - like brands?
> 
> I'm the kind of guy that would probably take my chances of having to replace the inferior product sooner than the Honda but still come out ahead.
> [snapback]46474[/snapback]​


Got mine off of ebay for less than 400.00 including shipping. Its a copy of the honda 3000. Just got back off a 2 week trip and it worked fine. Started on first pull and quiet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The Chinese one you are thinking of is the Kipor KGE3500Ti. I saw CamperAndy's this weekend. Very nice, but a little, just a tad, loud. Andy has a mod for the noise that seems to make it quieter than my Honda. I'm sure Andy will give us a full performance report when he gets off his camping trip.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm. I was actually leaning towards the 2k models as they weigh 1/3 as much as the 3k. I wonder if the Kipor 2k could be wired together like the Honda.

I'm seeing $680 on ebay for the 2k. Was your 3k for $400 used?


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

[quote name='BoaterDan' date='Jul 27 2005, 12:02 PM']
Hmmm. I was actually leaning towards the 2k models as they weigh 1/3 as much as the 3k. I wonder if the Kipor 2k could be wired together like the Honda.

I'm seeing $680 on ebay for the 2k. Was your 3k for $400 used?
[snapback]46695[/snapback]​[/ 
brand newquote]


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think I would get a 2k Kipor. The cost, compared to a Honda is not that much difference IMHO and the Honda is probably a better unit. The price dif on the 3k is considerable and may be worth the quality hit (assuming there is one).


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah I guess you're right. $200 maybe, probably not worth it.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a Honda 2000! It will run my A/C 13,500 with a little work on the start up! But will run it just fine! The only problem you have is that you have to use your fridge on gas while ac is on. For wgt and power it is a pretty good portable system. If you do a lot of dry camping you might want more power, but a occiasional need for a/c or power this is a winner! mho


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

jandb said:


> I am looking into a generator for the 30frk-s sydney we are picking up soon. It has a 15000 btu ac unit on it would a honda eu3000 be big enough to run this unit? The Honda dealer say's it has a output of 3300 watts for 15 seconds and is not sure of the ac's needs. I do not believe the sales people have the knowledge that is required to answer this so I know someone out here has run into this problem and has the answer!
> [snapback]46420[/snapback]​


Well after much looking we decided on two Honda 2000's the weight was the major reason. My wife looked at the 3000's and said that she did not think she could help to lift them, the 2000's are mobil and have more watts then the 3000's when starting the ac. The area we live in is not that hot [Oregon] but I have family in the Havasu Az. area. Anyway the first trip was a success and we are off next weekend for trip number two.


----------

